# Help choosing espresso machine



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new to the forums so I'll start by saying hello to all

I'm wanting to get my first espresso machine but i need a little help, i hope you guys can help me.

The more i look at these machines the more confused i get as to witch one would be best for me.

I know what grinder i am going to get, Ive chosen to go for the Iberital MC2.

My budget is about £200 (I'm prepared to go a little over)

Any advice or recommendations would be gratefully received.

Many thanks,

Murran


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaggia Classic. Great starter machine


----------



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi garydyke1,

Thankyou for the reply,

Ive been looking at the classic although isnt the new model prone to having a problem with a smaller solenoid?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

For that budget then almost certainly a gaggia classic. The new ones do have a smaller solenoid, but there was a post about this last week saying that its a fairly easy swap if you have a problem. Obviously the other choice is second hand.

I would guess near enough every reply you will get is going to be suggesting the classic for this budget.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

For that budget you won't get anything better than the Classic. Unless you manage to get an ebay bargain (second hand Silvia or something)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

And there's a lot of support out here for us Classic users.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for the Classic. I paid about £100 for mine from eBay.


----------



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like its unanimous.

Thanks for the guidance, classic its is then.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

I concur, a bit late though... good choice with grinder, the key to good coffee (well, when used correctly)...


----------



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

I payed about £240 for a gaggia baby which us serving me very well. Don't think you can go wrong with any gaggia.


----------



## RossMcKay (Aug 11, 2011)

I bought a DeLonghi EC15 for £50 which is great and easy to use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd seek out the Mypressi Twist and give it a go. Coupled with a good grinder it can serve wonderful shots. Admittedly it won't steam milk, but for espresso you probably won't find much better for the budget. Also, for milk, there are a couple of good electric milk frothers. Just something to think about. However, the Gaggia Classic is a very good starter choice. Never forget though, the grinder is more important than the machine.


----------



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice,

I think im am decided on the Gaggia classic


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Yes good choice - Gaggia and espresso go hand in hand.


----------



## coffee021 (Aug 17, 2011)

hello all,

am new to the forum and can see that there are a lot of gaggia fans out there









I'm an absolute (Rancilio) Silvia fan! I know, it's a bit more money than you budgeted for .... but/ and a truly great machine!

whatever you end up getting : have fun searching, buying, extracting! and looking after your machine - most importantly! a bit of bonding will inevitably happen the more you look after your machine .. clean it -back flush it - and the machine will reward your efforts with great extractions!

For budget reasons I also looked at machines on e-bay first and felt that not many people look after their machines (once you ask questions like how regularly do you back flush and clean? many don't seem to know what that means







so I decided to "bite the bullet" and buy a new machine - Rancilio Silvia - you don't see that many of them on e-bay cause people don't want to ever get rid of them


----------

